# Advice on a MOD



## Rebel (11/8/15)

Hi 

So it has been a year of stinkies.
I am using a Kangertech genitank with a vision spinner 2 battery.
The battery has packed up.

I would like to buy me a MOD.
Something that can work with my genitank and something of good quality.

Kindly advise.


----------



## Twisper (11/8/15)

Rebel said:


> Hi
> 
> So it has been a year of stinkies.
> I am using a Kangertech genitank with a vision spinner 2 battery.
> ...



iStick.


----------



## Silver (11/8/15)

Hi @Rebel

There is quite a lot to choose from

If you want something simple that works well - maybe look at the iSticks from eLeaf
Or perhaps the kanger Subbox

If you want something with more power - then something like the Sigelei 150 is a great device. There are a few others

If you want to explore temperature control down the line, there are some great devices too. But i see the little istick40W is now a temp control device too. So maybe that would be a great thing to look at. 

The above are box mods. Not tube mods like the Spinner. If you want a tube mod, i cant really advise you because i havent bought one in ages. I prefer the box shape. Its more comfortable in my hand and it doesnt fall over or roll off the table all the time

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## deepest (11/8/15)

+1 for Istick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/8/15)

Are you looking to go regulated or mechanical. If regulated then @Silver has given you the best options imo. 
If those do not suit you then please give us some more info about what you looking to get out of the mod and I'm sure we can help you find what u looking for


----------



## Rebel (11/8/15)

I am not to clued up with this.
Preferably regulated.
Something with excellent battery life, the battery must be changeable, LED display for wattage, something that gives good flavour and blows clouds.

Something that will last and i do not have to change soon


----------



## Andre (11/8/15)

Imo the Subox Mini Kit. Here is some information: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Rebel said:


> I am not to clued up with this.
> Preferably regulated.
> Something with excellent battery life, the battery must be changeable, LED display for wattage, something that gives good flavour and blows clouds.
> 
> Something that will last and i do not have to change soon


Yip, you've just described the Subox

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (11/8/15)

+1 Istick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (11/8/15)

Rebel said:


> I am not to clued up with this.
> Preferably regulated.
> Something with excellent battery life, the battery must be changeable, LED display for wattage, something that gives good flavour and blows clouds.
> Something that will last and i do not have to change soon



That's the subbox for sure. Now all you have to decide is black or white.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (11/8/15)

Thanks to all for the input.
What is better from the Istick and the kangertech subordinate mini?


----------



## MetalGearX (11/8/15)

If you are going to keep on using the genitank then the istick is a good choice. If you want to upgrade from there then the Sub Box is a very good choice.

But


If you choose to go for the subbox then you might have to buy new juices because a 12mg in the genitank is fine but in the sub box you will get a bigger throat hit.


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (11/8/15)

Is the battery on the iStick changeable? If not, is budget an issue? The subox kit comes in at about R1k. 

If you are looking for only a mod, there are other options for less money, that meet your requirements. 

It sounds like you are a mouth to lung hitter, which probably means temperature control would mean very little to you, am I correct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (11/8/15)

Rebel said:


> Hi
> 
> So it has been a year of stinkies.
> I am using a Kangertech genitank with a vision spinner 2 battery.
> ...


I stick 100w great price and power


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

Rebel said:


> Thanks to all for the input.
> What is better from the Istick and the kangertech subordinate mini?


The iStick has a fixed battery - not changeable as per your requirements.


----------



## Jan (12/8/15)

As far as I know both devices is pass through which means you can vape while charging. In the kanger you can replace the battery but the need for this depends on how much you vape. If you want to more than one battery you will have to invest in a charger as well (please do you homework on the safety of lithium batteries) 

I went from spinners to the istick and was very happy and still use my istick 30W on a daily basis. The only real advantage the 40w istick (new version) have over the kanger is that it supports temperature control in conjunction with the correct coils. 

Hope I helped to confuse you even more


----------



## Rebel (12/8/15)

Thanks for the advise.

I would like to try out these devices before committing.

Can someone recommend a store in the pretoria area


----------



## Rebel (14/8/15)

Andre said:


> Imo the Subox Mini Kit. Here is some information: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/




I just received the subox mini.

Thank you for the advise, your article sold it.

Cant wait to start using it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

Rebel said:


> I just received the subox mini.
> 
> Thank you for the advise, your article sold it.
> 
> Cant wait to start using it!


Great stuff. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Rebel (14/8/15)

This is a world of a difference.
What have I been missing out on.

Kangertech subox mini is definitely a winner!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Rebel said:


> This is a world of a difference.
> What have I been missing out on.
> 
> Kangertech subox mini is definitely a winner!
> ...


Great stuff! Vape on!


----------



## Silver (14/8/15)

Rebel said:


> This is a world of a difference.
> What have I been missing out on.
> 
> Kangertech subox mini is definitely a winner!
> ...



Awesome, thanks for sharing @Rebel


----------



## Ollie (14/8/15)

Nice one @Rebel 

The Subox kit is such a win! you will be happy for a long time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

